#  >  > Συζητήσεις >  > > >  >  > Εργασίες >  > > >  >  > Στατικά >  > > >  >  > Φέρουσα Τοιχοποιία >  > > >  >  >  Φέρουσα τοιχοποιία από Ytong

## George kara

Παιδιά έχει κατασκευάσει ή μελετήσει κάποιος κατοικία με φέρουσα τοιχοποιϊα από Ytong (ισόγειο);

----------


## Xάρης

Μπες κατευθείαν στο θέμα και όποιος γνωρίζει και επιθυμεί να απαντήσει, θα απαντήσει.

----------


## George kara

Να μας πει εντυπώσεις Χάρη και την άποψη του για μια τέτοια κατασκευή;

----------


## Xάρης

Είναι μια καλή λύση για ισόγεια τουλάχιστον κτήρια.
Έχω κάνει μερικές σχετικές μελέτες και με YTONG τα οποία έχουν την ελάχιστη απαιτούμενη αντοχή σε θλίψη από τον Ευδωκώδικα 6.

----------

George kara

----------


## KATEBART

καλησπερα!!εχει κανεις κανενα υποδειγμα μελετης με φερουσα τοιχοποια απο ytong?

----------


## Xάρης

Τι διαφορά έχει ειδικά η τοιχοποιία από Ytong για να θέλεις ειδικά μ' αυτήν υπόδειγμα μελέτης;
Αν έχεις τον Ευρωκώδικα 6, τις γνώσεις περί στατικής κ.λπ. που απέκτησες στο Πολυτεχνείο και ένα λογισμικό όπως π.χ. το Fedra, δεν σου χρειάζεται τίποτα άλλο.
Τα τεχνικά χαρακτηριστικά του Ytong ή όποιου υλικού χρησιμοποιήσεις θα τα βρεις στο διαδίκτυο, στον ιστότοπο της εταιρίας.
Ειδικά η εταιρία που παράγει τα Ytong έχει και τεχνικό τμήμα για την εξυπηρέτηση των μηχανικών.

----------

